

Bruce Sterling: Fantasy Prototypes And Real Disruption [video] - fogus
http://nextberlin.eu/2013/04/bruce-sterling-fantasy-prototypes-and-real-disruption/

======
kbenson
Wow, is it easier or harder to go to a conference in a different country and
call out all the attendees as doing the wrong thing, being complicit in
pseudo-colonialism, and needing to change their tact? Large balls, this man.

Edit: Is it just me, or is there this underlying current of hostility coming
from him. He says ingratiating things the the attendees occasionally ("you're
smart", "you're an organized group"), but it feels like he's mocking them
somewhat.

~~~
meemoo
The mocking, crotchety tone is Sterling's thing. I appreciate the critique of
the scene that I have been working in and around.

~~~
kbenson
So, asking him to speak is sort of like inviting a subtle insult comic? :)

I can see a use for that. If you can get someone that has a true insight into
your industry, and can combine that with the ability to subtly (or not subtly,
whatever works) get you to reassess some of the less useful industry behavior,
there can be a real benefit. A keynote speech at an industry event also
becomes one of the best avenues for delivery.

------
meemoo
tl;dw:

Design fiction orgs to look up: Superflux, Near Future Lab, Arup Foresight,
Royal College of Art, Art Center College of Design, Arizona State University
eMerge.

Don't need to write science fiction about future possibilities, just make a
low-budget high-polish design fiction film and release it online.

Science fiction is a form of fiction, design fiction is a form of design.

The cycle: question mark -> rising star -> cash cow -> dead dog. Those that
live by disruption die by disruption.

In the startup world you work hard and move fast to make other people rich.
Then these financiers buy governments and destroy the middle class with
"austerity."

------
Metapony
This is like a beat poetry version of "Who moved my cheese?"

------
kbenson
Annoyingly, there's no volume control on the embedded video.

~~~
mjn
The original source does have one: [http://nextberlin.eu/2013/04/bruce-
sterling-fantasy-prototyp...](http://nextberlin.eu/2013/04/bruce-sterling-
fantasy-prototypes-and-real-disruption/)

